# My new tombstone - WIP



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I wanted to make a different kind of tombstone for this year's display. It goes with the back story of how Captain John T. Stoeber ran his ship aground. This is supposed to be a memorial constructed by the town's people to honor him.

It is all made from scraps of styrofoam sheets, craft foam and some old wooden trim. Still have some more details to add but here is where I am as of today.





































The bottom base section is going to be stone, the thing on the top is supposed to be a half wooden barrel and the top is a cross.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good so far. How did you do the stone work on the foam. Kinda looks like dremel work maybe?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Looking good so far. How did you do the stone work on the foam. Kinda looks like dremel work maybe?


Actually, it is a hot knife for the mortar lines and then a heat gun with some water for the stone texture.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If the good Captain has a barrel on his memorial, he must have loved his rum

That texturing on "stone" is really good.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> If the good Captain has a barrel on his memorial, he must have loved his rum
> 
> That texturing on "stone" is really good.


Aye ... ya can't be a good Capt'n without it! 

Thanks for the kind words Roxy ... the texturing was easy, all you need is a little water and a heat gun! But, make sure you do this outside ... toxic fumes!  :xbones:


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

This thing is awesome. I don't even have a pirate theme and I want that in my graveyard


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome! I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I love the design - very original. Great attention to detail. Looking forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Painting 'Stone'*

This weekend is my push to finish some loose ends (get finished some props I've already started) so I painted the tombstone's 'stone' look so far.


















Flash on for these 2 pics.


















Flash off for closeups.

Going to be working on painting the 'bronze metal' plaque and maybe a little weathering and it's done.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

this is awsome, i love how you did the stone texture, cant wait to see the plaque aswell.


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

That looks great,very nice texture job.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... finished painting the plaque (flash is off on this one but it's a green copper patina finish).









It's now over in the showroom now so go peek. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=369391


----------



## si-cotik (Aug 14, 2009)

Very neat and unique!


----------

